# Caldas da Rainha Carnival.



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are the details for the Caldas Carnival, Night and Day they say (a bit late on this). Anyone fancying a drink tonight in main square give me a shout as I will be lurking.

Noticias


----------

